# looking for a place to lease to coon hunt in middle ga



## 12gamag (May 26, 2008)

looking for a place I can lease for coon hunting in in the jones, baldwin, washington, jasper, wilkenson county area... not interested in deer hunting, or turkey hunting..want to lease for the sole purpose of coon hunting....willing to pay for a lease or work for written permission... needs to at least be 200 acres...  willing to lease all of the land from a landowner it doesnt have to be a "hunting club".

Me and my buddy are responsible hunters and will take care of the land. we dont trash and we are not drunks-and our dogs dont run deer.....


----------



## 12gamag (May 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## 12gamag (May 30, 2008)

bump-im still looking-will lease a entire tract to myself if anyone has it availible..


----------



## 12gamag (Jun 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 12gamag (Jun 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## 12gamag (Jun 9, 2008)

come on-dont anybody have some land they would be willing to lease to some ethical coon hunters???


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 9, 2008)

If I had some you could hunt, I would let you hunt it for free...I used to be "die hard" when it came to running those dogs....Plus every coon you shoot, it saves a turkey nest..


----------



## Rick Allard (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a club in putnam county with open memberships
Rick


----------



## 12gamag (Jul 14, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> If I had some you could hunt, I would let you hunt it for free...I used to be "die hard" when it came to running those dogs....Plus every coon you shoot, it saves a turkey nest..




thanks bud,

yea-aint nothing like hearing a dog on tree!! Its just getting harder and harder to find a good place to hunt nowdays....


----------



## CAL (Jul 14, 2008)

Wish you were closer to me,nothing like hearing a good race and a tree bark too.Got plenty of coons too.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2008)

Where you at Cal?? Some of us might could make a trip down this winter.


----------



## CAL (Jul 16, 2008)

I am 30 miles south of Columbus on 520.Keep in touch,might can work something out.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2008)

I will. We go down around crisp and turner county and hunt a good bit.I have a couple leases down there.So,your not all that far from that.


----------



## thomas williams (Jul 20, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I will. We go down around crisp and turner county and hunt a good bit.I have a couple leases down there.So,your not all that far from that.



Where do you hunt in Turner county?


----------



## Thebody (Jul 20, 2008)

Is Putnam County too far?  I am trying to warm other members up to leasing coon rights.  They are killing my feed bill.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 20, 2008)

thomas williams said:


> Where do you hunt in Turner county?


Between arabi and asburn.


----------



## thomas williams (Jul 21, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Between arabi and asburn.



ok. give me a holler when ya come down again. I live 7 miles below ashburn off 41.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 21, 2008)

It will be winter before I venture down there..To many snakes and gators for me during hot weather lol......


----------



## thomas williams (Jul 22, 2008)

lol... yeah i hear ya. I don't like huntin down here either, but I'm stuck with it for right now.


----------



## JBCooper (Sep 4, 2008)

Give us a call if you haven't found a place yet.  We may be able to work something out in Jasper County, GA
Bob 478-808-1594


----------



## Leasehunter (Sep 17, 2008)

*Wilkinson Co Lease available*

809.8 acres at $8.15/acre
(478) 553-0203


----------

